# Bug Fest



## Rick (Sep 15, 2007)

The annual Bugfest takes place today in Raleigh, NC. As some of you know, myself and padkison have a mantid booth. We are not allowed to have any exotics but we do have several species of US mantids. We will be manning the booth all day today.

I will post up some pics of our setup later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks to those who contributed old ooths for use on our display board. If anyone here is in the area come by and say hi!

http://www.naturalsciences.org/


----------



## Orin (Sep 15, 2007)

I look forward to checking out the photographs! I hope the magazines come in useful for something.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2007)

It was a great show! This was their first mantid exhibit and it was well received. We worked the tables from 9am to 9 pm. This show has a huge turnout. We know some things we will do different next time to make it better. Your book came in handy Orin however it was taken at some point along with the copy of invert magazine! I tied my copy of The Praying Mantids to the table and it was a good thing I did.

I only took these two pics of our setup. This thing got way too busy to be trying to take pics. Thousands of people!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet that is so cool i wish we had some shows up here :x


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time! Thanks for sharing. Wish I could've gone.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2007)

I bet that was greaT! Wish I would of been there, maybe next year, your not that far away.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice, wish I were there.

are this for the general publics or any particular group, such as grade student?

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orin (Sep 16, 2007)

> It was a great show! This was their first mantid exhibit and it was well received. We worked the tables from 9am to 9 pm. This show has a huge turnout. We know some things we will do different next time to make it better. Your book came in handy Orin however it was taken at some point along with the copy of invert magazine! I tied my copy of The Praying Mantids to the table and it was a good thing I did. I only took these two pics of our setup. This thing got way too busy to be trying to take pics. Thousands of people!


Nice set up! Those beanie baby display boxes are excellent for displays to provide 100% visibility (helps to cut down on people picking up the cages and shaking them to see what's in there  )

I usually keep the books on the far side of the table and just let people who ask look at them. At least they didn't walk away with any of your mantids (right?).


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2007)

No mantids walked away. We were only allowed to have U.S. mantids. We had several species and next year we want to have more. This is a public event. The musuem is the NC museum of natural science. It's a large place and for this event they have stuff on all four floors plus the entire block outside.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW  :shock: must have been a pain parking :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2007)

where are the people?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2007)

Sparky, there are no people, it is a bug fest!


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

> where are the people?


I took it before they opened to the public. It was way too busy and crowded to leave the table to take pics. We almost always had a huge crowd at the table. Lots of children with little hands wanting to touch everything.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 17, 2007)

I know the feeling


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the display Rick, glad to know it was a major success and great job introducing this wonderful creature to the public.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

> Thanks for sharing the display Rick, glad to know it was a major success and great job introducing this wonderful creature to the public.


Thanks for the donated ooths yen. The ooth display was my favorite part.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad it helps Rick.


----------



## Wade (Sep 18, 2007)

I was at Bugfest also (good to meet Rick and Perry!), I set up the tarantula and scorpion exhibits about two floors up from where they were.

Since I don't live in the area, I stored all my animals at the museum Saturday night . When I returned Sunday to get them, the staff member who helped me load my stuff out told me that the final attendance figure for the day was 26,000!! :shock:

Wade


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2007)

> I was at Bugfest also (good to meet Rick and Perry!), I set up the tarantula and scorpion exhibits about two floors up from where they were.Since I don't live in the area, I stored all my animals at the museum Saturday night . When I returned Sunday to get them, the staff member who helped me load my stuff out told me that the final attendance figure for the day was 26,000!! :shock:
> 
> Wade


Good to me you too Wade. 26K huh? I knew it was a lot.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 19, 2007)

I didn't know that many people were into bugs.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 1, 2007)

Never heard whether you got the ooths I sent???


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2007)

Peter said:


> Never heard whether you got the ooths I sent???


I got some from a few people and didn't know who they were! Guessing one of those were from you. Thanks for the help as they came in useful. We're doing it again next year and want to have even more US mantids.


----------

